# Suche bestimmten Film



## padme (15. Februar 2012)

servus,

ich such einen bestimmten film dessen titel mir leider nicht mehr einfällt.
kurz zum inhalt, ..zu beginn geht es um 2 freunde die in der karibik nach schätzen tauchen, während über ihnen ihr boot feuer fängt und auf grund sinkt.
weiter geht es dann darum, dass die beiden ein neues schiff suchen, um nach dem grossen schatz zu suchen, dann auch eine grosse yacht von einem millionär als neues boot samt crew finden, und dann zum schluss hin in einer grotte den "grossen" goldschatz finden.
während des ganzen films gibt es immer eine konkurenz schatzsucher-crew, und es geht eigentlich darum, welche crew den schatz zuerst findet.
der film ist, meine ich erst ein paar jahre alt, und ich glaube owen wilson spielt mit, wobei ich das nicht genau weiss, der hauptdarsteller ist ein blondkopf.
kennt jemand den filmtitel?
ich wär sehr dankbar.


----------



## m3rlin (15. Februar 2012)

Ein schatz zum verlieben oder so  nicht owen wilson sonder mathew mcconaughey


----------



## Corn696 (15. Februar 2012)

Ich würde mal spontan sagen _Into the Blue_


----------



## padme (15. Februar 2012)

ja, ein schatz zum verlieben, das is er..

danke für eure hilfe


----------



## m3rlin (15. Februar 2012)

Kein Thema


----------



## Eckism (18. Februar 2012)

Ich missbrauche jetzt mal deinen Thread, weil ich auch was suche.

2 Männer suchen in einem verlassenen Häuserblock einen Schatz. Irgendwann tauchen irgendwelche Fremden auf, die den Jeep von dem einen Mann sehen und die "Schatzsucher" daraufhin jagen. Der Film ist schon nen bissel älter, und mir fällt dieser Name auf's verderben nicht ein!


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (18. Februar 2012)

OFDb - Trespass (1992)?


----------



## Eckism (18. Februar 2012)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> OFDb - Trespass (1992)?


 
JAAAAAAAAAAAAA

aller besten dank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

